# Teichmuscheln-gehen kaputt,warum?



## owl-andre (30. März 2005)

Hallo,hatte  letztes Jahr 4 Teichmuscheln eingesetzt,alles sind "kaputt"gegangen.Frage mich wieso,mein Bodengrund besteht aus Kies,kl.Steinen,was habe ich da falsch gemacht?Frage nur,weil meine Bitterlinge doch bestimmt demnächst laichen wollen.


----------



## Thorsten (30. März 2005)

Hi,

da wird es verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben...

Habe gerade mal in deinem Profil geschaut ... 700l Teich ist nicht viel!

Wie tief ist er denn? (haben Sie den Winter vieleicht nicht überlebt,wegen der geringen Wassertiefe?)

Sind sie evtl. verhungert? Ein paar Infos mehr wären nicht schlecht...wie ist der Teich aufgebaut, genug Nahrung vorhanden?

Kies ist auch nicht sooo toll für Teichmuscheln, diese graben sich gerne ein, am besten im Sand!!

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Jürgen (30. März 2005)

Hi,

wie hast du es geschafft einen Teich mit einer Fläche von 80m² und einem Volumen von 700 Liter anzulegen?  Ich meine ja nur, denn dein Teich ist doch sicher tiefer als 1cm, oder? Ansonsten hätte ich da eine Idee warum die __ Muscheln nicht mehr leben wollen.  

OK....mal Spaß bei Seite. In den meisten Fällen wird beim Einsetzen von Muscheln in den Teich etwas sehr wichtiges nicht bedacht. Muscheln müssen sich ernähren können. In klarem und/oder wenig Wasser ist das langfristige Nahrungsangebot für Muscheln nahezu Null. Auch sind 4 Teich- oder Malermuscheln für 700 Liter eine deutliche Überbesetzung. Eine Muschel filtriert je nach Größe pro Tag zwischen 100 und 500 Liter. (Über genaue Zahlen streitet sich die Fachwelt). Du kannst dir also leicht vorstellen wie schnell denen in einer kleinen klaren Pfütze der Saft ausgeht. 

Ein UVC-Gerät oder sonstige Errungenschaften die für kristall-klares Wasser sorgen, sind hier Fehl am Platz. Dies nur zur Info. Insofern du nicht gerade Kiesfelsen, sondern Feinkies in deinem Teich hast, graben die sich auch ohne weiteres in Kies ein.  

Sei bitte so nett und informiere dich vor dem nächsten Kauf von Tieren erst einmal über deren Haltungsbedingungen und Ernährungsweise. Muscheln sind in erster Linie Lebewesen und keine günstigen Teichfilter. :cry: 

MFG...Jürgen


----------

